

Ask HN: What is your preferred first day of the week (Sunday or Monday)? - magsafe


======
slater
ISO-8601:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_day_of_the_week#Days_numb...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/First_day_of_the_week#Days_numbered_from_Monday)

------
lifeguard
I liked starting dev ops weekly on-call at 6pm Mondays. This way we can work
with the SDEs during the workday on any issues from the weekend.

